# Swollen Belly after Laparoscopy



## Sueorr

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here has had a laparoscopy and is going through the same problems. I had to have one done 16 days back, it was just diagnostic as they did not find any problem.

Recovery since has not been bad and I managed to get back to work in a few day's time, but its been over 2 weeks and my belly is still swollen. Its gets worse during the day. I can walk, no problem, but sitting all day is exhausting. Worse I feel tight and uncomfortable when wearing my old trousers and jeans.

Has anyone else experienced this? How long will it take for my belly to get back to the what it was? A bit annoyed now 

Many thanks
Sue

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306632.0#ixzz2TRhr076i


----------



## barbster

Hi

When I had mine almost 2 years ago it took a good 5 weeks for the swelling to go down, I looked about 5 months pregnant. I had my period 5 weeks after the procedure and then things went back to normal. 

It's because they put air into you when they do the laparoscopy so they can get a good view of the organs, this takes a while to disperse from your body.

X


----------



## Dani B

Hi.

I just had my 2nd LAP 6 days ago, and my belly is also still swelled, though not as bad as it was. I am also still quite sore which is getting me down now, as I thought I would be all recovered by now. After my 1st LAP 2 years ago, I seemed to recover quicker and my belly and everything was fine after a week, was back to my daily duties. 

I guess it depends on what the surgeons have done throughout the procedure and how much they needed to do. I can't believe it was 5 weeks for you Barbster!! How on earth did you cope??! Hopefully it will not be that long for Sueorr and I.

xxxx


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2

Had a diagnstic lap in February and my swelling went after about a week and a half. It was dore for a bit longer and the infection the hospital gave me took 3 weeks to go though!!!

Still doesn't feel right at times though. I always used to sleep on my front, but now if I do, it feels like I'm laying on something!!!! Weird!! 

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## SingleMuslim

The swelling will go, but does take a while.

:-((

i have always ended up with infections, so never made it bac to work inside a fortnight!

longer term, i've found that there was still 'pain' primarily around belly button when i moved in certain ways for up to a year later.

hope you feel bit better soon.


----------



## Dani B

Can I just ask you ladies, how do you know if you have an infection or not? I wouldn't know what signs to look for  

xxxx


----------



## barbster

Hi

I had an infection in my wound sites. the areas became red and inflamed with pus coming out when pressed (sorry TMI!) I think this was because of the stiches that they used, I reacted to them. I had a course of antibiotics which sorted it out.

Thinking about it.I think also that the reason that I took so long for my belly to go down as well was because the surgeon removed some adhesions from my abdomen whilst he did the laparascopy. I had had a previous surgery due to pneumonia a couple of years before and it had left me with some scar tissue around my abdomen/chest wall. So, hopefully your bellies will go down alot more quickly than mine.

X


----------



## Dani B

Flippin eck, you poor thing. You've not had a good time with surgery have you!! 

At least I know kinda what to look out for now. That must have been awful, thank goodness for antibiotics hey!

By the looks of it, my scars are just dark and scabby, no puss involved. Dissolvable stitches are still here aswell and showing no signs of going. Think I'm just too impatient with all this  

xxxx


----------



## Sueorr

Hello ladies,
Thanks a lot for your replies. It's very re-assuring. The swelling is a bit better now, but had nt gone completely yet. This is my 3rd week after the laparoscopy. By afternoon I look pregnant! Oh well, slowly slowly.

Xxx


----------

